# Unloading Logs -----getting lazy



## Gary Max (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been playing around getting this thing built. Has to rebuild my whole ramp system and change a few things on the Cherry picker but here's what I came up with. I now unload a log in minutes and don't break my poor old back. The winch is a 4,500.
These 4 pics are of me unloading a walnut log this morning ---- going slow it only takes a couple minutes.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2013)

Begs the question of how did you load the log onto your trailer... Chuck


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 6, 2013)

These are from the sawmill------------------ but still a very good question--------me thinks a log arch is next


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 6, 2013)

Few questions about your set-up:

#1: What's your anchor point?
#2: Is this a 12v winch?
#3: If #2 = yes, then what are you using for powering the system?

I am lacking a 'anchor point' for my set-up. And I'd hate to use the front of the truck as one in case anything 'snaps'... Thought about making a permanent 'post' that extends into the Earth, but have thoughts that it will be in the way at some other point.
I have a 12v ATV 3,000lb winch, but I use a pulley to increase the weight/pull, but reduce the speed of pull by two....takes twice as long. Although a freshly charged battery sure doesn't like the pull on a big log, and will typically need a 'rest' to complete the pull....that isn't cool. I was thinking about getting a big 12v charging system and use two batteries...but that defeats the whole K.I.S.S. thing I like to use! And carrying around all that 'stuff' is just as tiring as moving the log to start with!?!?!?!

After my roof is overhead, I'll start working on a gantry system, and be done with it...but until then.





Scott (nice pulling) B


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 6, 2013)

I just move the cherry picker over to the end of the ramps----- see the first pic------ there's a chain holding a snatch block about waste high. Yup I just bought a 12 volt battery for a power. I only unload a couple of logs at a time and it hasn't ran down yet. Before I built this system I was cutting the logs in thirds on the trailer and wrestling them.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> ... Thought about making a permanent 'post' that extends into the Earth, but have thoughts that it will be in the way at some other point.....



Make it like a gooseneck hitch. When I need my bed my ball just pops out with the pull of a lever in my fenderwell. Make your anchor the same. It wouldn't need to lock. Just sink a 4.5" ID post 4' down and drop something a little smaller down it when you need an anchor. 

Even better and less trouble (than keeping the tube cleaned out) sink a drill stem or something stout into the earth a few feet, and weld a heavy short chain to it. Recess the area with gravel over and make a lid - like an fashioned water valve cover. When you need it remove cover and hook chain to anchor chain and pull trailer out from beneath logs.


----------



## skip (Sep 6, 2013)

log arch sounds like a good idea.....an easier way is better
skip


----------

